# 

## Lapitskaya

!  .
   .        .     . ,           .   ,     .    ,      ,  ,      " ".      ,  . ,   !!!    ,      ? 

!

----------


## zas77

> ,  . ,   !!!    ,      ?


   "** ",   .    .  :Wow:  
        . 
   -  ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

.    2005 2006 ,     .     ?     ,    ? 
 ,    ,      ,         .

----------


## zas77

> .


  -   -  .      ?

----------


## Lisaya

, ,     ,       ,      .          .         ,    ,     ,             .     .    ,      ?

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## Lisaya

,   154                   .       ,           ,            .              ,  ,   :      , ,    ;          ;       ,              .
   ( 3  156   4  158)        (    -      - -       )        ,      .        ,      .                , :
)              ;
)              ,              .
   ( 16  12,  3  156   4  161)   ,    ,               ,                  ,      ,          ( 4  161).                               ,   .      ,   ,                         ,               ,           .
                ,               ( 4  158  ),                ,                        .                             4  158    .     3  3  162                   (       )         .  ,       3   3  162                 ,            .
.. 

.. ,    " "  "  ".

----------


## Lapitskaya

2005 .

,   ,               ()   .   ?

   -   2005  2006 .    .   ,     4 000 . !!!!  .  ? ,         .    -   " "   .            .(    - ,    ),       !! 

  .  ,               .       .    ,         - ,   .?      -    ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ,   ,               ()   .   ?


   ,      


> ,


     ,    


> ,


 ,            


> - ,


     ,  .

----------


## Lapitskaya

-   ?  
    ...       ,    ? 
            -  ?

----------


## Lisaya

> -   ?


  -     -      .         .

----------


## Lapitskaya

,    1 .  ?       ?      ,      ,   ....     ,     :Frown:

----------

Lapitskaya,   , ,     ?
        (,       ),        ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    1 .  ?       ?      ,      ,   ....     ,


-   , ,   ,-  4-5 .     , ,      ,         .  .   ,     ,.

----------


## Lisaya

> Lapitskaya,   , ,     ?


 ?

----------


## Lisaya

156.     

1.          ,            .
2.       (  ),                                (         )  .
3.       (  ),                                      ,          ,     (    -      - -       ).
4.       (  )              ,  .
5.        (  )                   .  ,    ,                3  49  ,     (     4     )         (  ).
6.         ,        ,           ,  ,    ,         ,     .
7.           ,               ,         ,    ,   45 - 48  .                          .
8.*     ()             ,             ,                                   .*9. ,                ,         (  ).
10.                  ,            ()  ,   ,   ,    .

.   ,             -   ,,              .                (. 8 . 156 ).       ,     ,   ,          -  (,   ,    .).  ,    ,       ,   .
           ,     ,             .  ,  ,     -   (,         ).             .              .
        ,     . ,        ,           (. 6 . 135 ).   ,         (2/3).
             .          .  2 . 152        :
- , ,     ;
-       ;
-        .
 144.     

         ,  .

 145.      

1.               ,   .
2.         :
1)     ;
2)       ;
3)      () ;
4)        ;
5)    ,     ,             ;
6)      ,     ;
7)        ;
8)             ;
9)      ,       () ;
10)               ,       ,     ;
11)      ;
12)                ;
13)  ,       .
3.               2         .
4.          ,      .

     ,      ,

----------


## Lapitskaya

?     .   .    ,     ,  .   .   1 "" -  ,  - 0.  ..             .   ,         ? 
 ,  ,   ()  ()  .    ,      . ..  ,        . 

  ,  , ,  ,   ,       .           .   ?

----------


## Lisaya

,      .
   ,   ,   , , .      .   -   

   ,       -  ,

----------

> ?


 ,        "  -  ,      ",      .
   Lapitskaya  ,     ,   " "    .
     ,        ,       .

     ,   ,     ,      Lapitskaya  .

----------


## Lapitskaya

> ,        "  -  ,      ",      .
>    Lapitskaya  ,     ,   " "    .
>      ,        ,       .
> 
>      ,


 !!!    ,               :Smilie: ) 
 ,         6 000 ,   7,   8 ( 50  ),    ,    ? 
    .      ,         - .        :Smilie: )

----------

> 2005 .
> 
> ,   ,               ()   .   ?
> 
>    -   2005  2006 .    .   ,     4 000 . !!!!  .  ? ,         .    -   " "   .            .(    - ,    ),       !!


    ,    4000     2005-6 .

  : 




> ,         6 000 ,   7,   8 ( 50  ),    ,    ? 
>     .      ,         - .


    .  :Smilie:  

    /  ?   ,    ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

4 000     .     .                    ,     .   ,    ?    -   . 

   6, 7  8 000  ,   ,    ,   ,   ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

> 6, 7  8 000


     ,

----------


## zas77

> 


     .        ?

   ? 
    , ..  .   . . , ,

----------

> 6, 7  8 000  ,   ,    ,   ,   ,     .


,   -  ?
   ! :Wink:

----------


## Lapitskaya

,  . 
      ,      (       )        .           ,    ,      ,    .
     35 000      (         ),      -   !!! 

     .       .

----------


## zas77

> ?


        . 

: "       ,  7702......,  ... ,  ...  .."

----------


## Lapitskaya

> ,   -  ?
>    !


  :Smilie:     .

  ,         1000  (),        1 .         ? ..   .

   .  1000  ( ).        ,       .        ,    ?
   -  \  1000 .   250 ,     5000 .    49,6 .   ?     ( )    9,88 .      12 . (   3   ).

----------


## Lapitskaya

> . 
> 
> : "       ,  7702......,  ... ,  ...  .."


     ?

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*, 


> , ,


  :Stick Out Tongue: 


> ,         1000  (),        1 .         ? ..   .


        -   ( ).        ,    ,. ,    .
,   491    .   ,

----------


## Lisaya

30,2 2,           ,

----------


## zas77

> ?


     .
        ""   : "30,20", "2", .. *30,2 .*

----------


## zas77

> 30,2 2,           ,


 
1)   
2)

----------


## zas77

> *zas77*, 
> 1)       
> 
> 2)


     ?

----------


## Lisaya

.      ,  ,         ,

----------


## Lapitskaya

2006 . "  "    .

 		- 	   (.)
 	               9,50	               49,6	               471,20
  ()	   52,45	              3 .30	                173,09

   	                 12.45	                7.23	                 90,01
\ 	                  54.86	                  1 	                  54,86
 	                   56.31               4	             225, 24
	                                3.00	                     1                   3,00
       3	                    49.6	   148,80
  	         1	                        49.6	     49,60
  	           486.50	              1	     486,50

  	          486,50	             9	  4 387,50
:	6 080 +  182,42 = 6 263,22

----------


## Lapitskaya

,       :Frown:

----------

,  -,  .
   " "   486,50  .
       9 .   4378,50.
    .

----------


## Lisaya

> 486.50 1 486,50


486.5 ?   ?  3    055?


> \  54.86 1 54,86
>   56.31 4 225, 24


     ?      1,    75?   ,    . :  ,       14-30

----------


## Lisaya

> .


 .     ,  3,055,    - .     ?    ,      ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

,        ?      ,    . 
 ,     ,       - 0.

----------


## Lapitskaya

,       :Smilie:    ,    .    !!!      ,     ( 25 ),     !! 
   -

----------


## Kommandor

.
        ,      ,       ,      .
 -   .
    -    .
  ,     .
     :
   ,  ,      ..

----------


## Lapitskaya

-   .
    -    .

   . 
            ?    ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

.  22 - ,  9 - .

----------


## Lisaya

,     .:/  -     .   ,  3 ?,  ,        ,      ,        ?     !    .    -    ,    ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

,   .         -  .    ,  .         .    9 ()   " " - 489 .            - "  ".      ,      ,      . 

          (240   ,    350)   (  ) .  .....   ,          - .          .     489 .  (    ).    ,    .

----------


## Lapitskaya

,   :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

.,  - .     ,              - ,      ,    ,   "   ",   ,         ""    ,    .  -    .
  ,      ,

----------


## Lisaya

*Lapitskaya*, http://www.klerk.ru/news/?88262

----------


## Lapitskaya

!

----------


## Kommandor

: **
 -   ?
 : 
   :  .
 ,     ?
** 
**
- .
**

----------


## Lapitskaya

,     .        ,      ?      ?  

    ? 
      ,       .  ,   . 

    ,  ()   35 000,     !!   .

----------


## Kommandor

> ?


  -   
 :



> , 
>    ,      
> 
>    . 
> 1.  ()                   .. (               30 ) 
> 2.      . 
> 3.      (      ). 
> 4.   (,   ). 
> 5.    . 
> ...


     .
 ?




> ?


  .
  ,  :
-    
-    
........

----------


## Lisaya

> -


  .      ,.    .

----------


## Lapitskaya

.   ,   

1.   ,   138 (2)  
2.        ,     37  ;
3.      ,   154   ...
  ?

 1 ,   8     ,

----------


## Lisaya

1, ,    . ,

----------


## Kommandor

.
    ,    .

----------

,       ,        . 
      - Lapitskaya,    ...
  , ,   "   "       .   ,     .

  ,       (    1997 ,    ,     -       -   )  ,  ,    - .
  ,  ,     , , , , , .        .          ,   , .      ?       ?          .

      : "  ,   ".
       ?  :    (     - ,     )...

  ,        ""  ,  - Lapitskaya    ,       . 
      ?         ?  ? 

-      .
  ?    (  ?)         (   "" Lapitskaya?)   250-350-450   ,            - Lapitskaya?     , ?    ?!

,    "  ", "   "  Kommandor.     ,   (-,   !),  ,      ? ,         : -   .

----------


## Lapitskaya

,          ?  
              ..             . 

      -   ,   ,    ,         ,    .  !   -   ,    -    ,    . 

  ,     ,      ,         (  )    ,            :Smilie: 

         .

----------

, --,  ,    .  :Smilie: 
      2000        (    -   -   ,  -   ).  250-:  ,  ,  . 
 , -   .
   , .      .

        . 
  ,     .

----------


## BorisG

**, , , , ...   ,   ,    .
 ,        ,    ,   ,  .
,   ?,                 ,         ...      .

----------

> [b] ,        ,    ,   ,


 ,    ,          .   Lapitskaya - 350 . 

    .  . 
Lapitskaya   ,  ,   ,  . 
    -      .
 ""   .

----------


## BorisG

**,  -   .
-,  .
-,      .  ,   .
-,    ,    . 
  ,    ,       ,      .       .
 ,  "" (   ),  , ,      .     .

----------


## Kommandor

> , --,  ,    .


   .
      .

   ?
  ...
 .
  -           -      .
  -   .
**      (     -  )
*   - *

----------


## Lisaya

> -      .
>  ""   .


     , 1,5-2%   ,    ,     


> 


!   ,  307   491.    .


> -      .
>   ?   (  ?)         (   "" Lapitskaya?)   250-350-450   ,            - Lapitskaya?   , ?    ?!


   !    ,    .         ,   600,                  2006 ,        .
    .          ,  ,     ?

----------

,       ! 
,    ...
 -    ...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Lisaya

,      ,        .     ,   ,   ,  ,   ,...

----------


## zas77

> ,       !


     .
"   , "

----------


## Lisaya

,   500-600    ,   -  .  ,   7    3 ,

----------

> ?     .





> *  ,  * .


  ,      .

----------


## Kommandor

> ,      .


      .
   .

----------


## Kommandor

> ,  307   491.


        .
     ......
  ,   .
    .
  ....

----------


## zas77

> 1)    **  
> 2)


 - .
 - , ..    .

               .

----------


## Lisaya

, .         ,   . ,

----------

,       ,   ,     ,     -   , .       ,   ,    ,      .

----------


## Kommandor

> ,


 :
    .

 ,    -     .

    ,    -   .
    ,       ,

----------


## Lisaya

- ?   , ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

, 1   ...

----------

....   :Frown: ((((   ,     ,  !     -     .     :     ,    ,      (   ).    -           -     .            -   ?
 :No:

----------


## Lapitskaya

,     ,     -   , . 

   ,       :           ,   ..... (    ...     ...          ....    ....)

----------


## Lisaya

:
    ,      
       ,            ,     -        , ,    ,   ,     ""

----------

..  ..     ,          -     -  . -   ,    ,     ,     ,    .. ..             .  -  - , , ,    ,      .     !

----------


## zas77

> :
> **


   ?
  - __  (. 45 ** ), 
** .      .
  - __  (. 145) 
,  ,  ,   .      .  ,       ,          .   

PS. , *Lapitskaya*,   , ,    ,     ** (.1 . 143)?

 ,        , , ,    .   .

----------


## Lapitskaya

3 ,   ,      .          .  ,     .         . 
      ,    - ! 
    ....        -      ,   ,    ,  _   ._

  ...     ,  " " ??? ...         ?      ,    ,    ....

----------


## Lapitskaya

,    ,         . ,      !!!   ,     ()    ,       !!!  :Smilie: )     .   ,     .

----------

.  2-3         Kommandora. 
   ,   ...     ?

----------


## Kommandor

> .  2-3         Kommandora.


   :

----------


## Lapitskaya

m m, -     !         ...     ....        ,     ,   -     ,      (  )    ....  .. 
     ....    ,        ,       ,     ...       ,      ....

----------


## zas77

> ,        ,       ,     ...


, !
     ,     :yes:  
! , ,   ?  :Wow:  
,    ?  :Wow:    ,  -    "**" ?

 :Wow:  
  ,      :Wow:   ,    : ",     !"  :Wow:  

 !    ,     :yes:  

,    .       .

----------


## Lapitskaya

:Smilie: 

    ,   .    ,       .         ,             ,  : "    ,     ,  ,   ,   ,  ,      "  :Smilie: 
         -     .   "" -    ,       .

----------


## zas77

> 


     -    -  ( ).   ,       ,      . 
  .          . 
,         :yes:  
,    .     ,   .

.    .           ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

,      :Smilie:                  .        -        -   .          .       .      ,    ,   .        ,      .   ,   ,     .   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

> 


 ,    ,

----------


## zas77

> 


         (  . ,  ?). 

      (  )   .  , ,     , ..    . 

,        .

----------


## Lapitskaya

,   ,          ,   .      .   .        ,   .
     .   ( 150  )    ,     ,       . 
,        :Smilie:

----------


## Kommandor

> ,   ,     .


 -    .
    .

  -           .
        .
       .
        .

     -     .
       ?
Ѩ  .

----------


## Lapitskaya

[QUOTE Ѩ  .[/QUOTE]

.     ,          ,     .   ,            ,  ,         ? ("" -  ,     ).

,     ,     :Smilie: 

         ,   ,       ,    . 

        . 

 -  ,       ,      ,       .   ,  ,   .

----------


## Kommandor

> ,   ,       ,    .


   -   .
 ,    .

----------


## Lapitskaya

.     -           :Smilie:        ,       -     ,    :Smilie: )           -  .    -    .        :Smilie:

----------


## Lapitskaya

-      ,    :Smilie: 
       ....

----------


## Lisaya

:          ,           ,         ,   . 
 -

----------


## Lapitskaya

> :          ,           ,         ,   . 
>  -


 .      .    **    ?       ,   ,  **  ?          ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

,         , ,       ,     ( 138 ,  2  ),      -        ,   .
 :Frown:

----------


## Lisaya

,   .       .

----------


## zas77

> ,   ...


 
   () (.2.1 . 44    :yes:   ),
      (. 145   -  :Wow:   ).

** **

----------


## zas77

> ( 138 ,  2  )


,          ,       ,    . 
,    ,           :Wow:

----------


## Lapitskaya

> () (.2.1 . 44     ),
>       (. 145   -   ).
> 
> ** **


 ,  ,         .   .
       "   "       .     ,    46   6. 
"_                ,                "_ :Frown:

----------


## Lapitskaya

-                   ?  44     ,  145 - . ,             .        ?      ? 
,       .    .

----------


## zas77

> "   "       .     ,    46   6.


     . 45      - .    . 4. 
           (   ,   ). 
, , .

----------


## Lapitskaya

.

 2  46   - _        ,       ,       _ . 

      - 

1. -  1   
2. -  2   
3. 
4.
5. **  

     .          ** -  ?

----------


## zas77

> 2  46   - _        ,       ,       _


   ""    , ..     .

  ,      . 7  .  . 

 .      .        .    .     .

----------


## Lapitskaya

....      

  ,           .     ?
   -   ?

----------

> ?


 .        .
            .          .     (  )      .        , ..           .   ?   ,      .   !!!
 :Wow:

----------

> .    .


  ,      -    .        
 :yes:

----------


## Kommandor

> .
> 
>  2  46   -         ,       ,        . 
> 
>       - ...........


 -   .
        .
      ,  .
 -    -

----------


## zas77

> -    -


       ,        .
  -   ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

> ,        .
>   -   ?


 ,   ,       ,          . 
       ...         ....     ,      ,   ,       ....

----------


## Lapitskaya

> .        .
>             .          .     (  )      .        , ..           .   ?   ,      .   !!!


      ,   .     -   ,         , .  ,       . 
      -      - ,           ,     ,

----------


## zas77

> ,   ,       ,


     .



> ...         ....     ,      ,   ,       ....


         . 
  ,      .      . 

    .  .

----------


## Kommandor

> ,        .
>   -   ?


    : 
1.         
2.    2007.
     ,   ,   -     


      -      .......
** ,    .
   ?
   -  .
    - .



> ,   ,       ,          . 
>        ...         ....     ,      ,   ,       ....


   .
  .
      : ** 




> .


    ?    .



> . 
>   ,      .      .


    :        .
  :    :     ,     -    .
     -  100%  -     (   ) -   .
     ,     -   

** -     ? - 




> .  .


1.      ?
2,      () 
3.     .
   ,    -     (   ).

   :    (  )-

----------


## zas77

> : 
> 1.**  (1) 
> **  (2)
> 2.    2007. (3)
> **  (4)
> **     (5)
> **   -      . (6)


     .  ,      .

           . ..    (1)  (2).
   (6)  ,     .. 

,       (     ).    ,        .

----------


## Kommandor

> .  ,


    .
       .        .

          -  :      .
  95 % -    .
            (     100% ) 
     ,       .
          .
      (        )
      .

 -       (    )

----------


## zas77

> 1) ...    100% ...
> 2)  -       (    )


1) 100%?
    % ?    .

2)       22.05.07 398.          3- .        ()     .      .  .   .      ?   .

   : " 01.01.08      (      -  ).   ,  ..,  . , -     ?
     .   "  

        .

----------


## Kommandor

> 1) 100%?
>     % ?    .


    .
       -  ,     .



> 246.  ,     
> 
> 1.  ,    ,    **  . 
> 
> 2.        , , ,                 ,   250  . 
> 
>  247.    ,     
> 
> 1.    ,    ,    **  ,     -  ,  . 
> ...


  -   100%.
   . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zas77

*Kommandor*
       ,    . 3 . 135  . 
  ,  ,   50 %         .
  . ,  .   , , . 145, . 4 .146  . 44.

----------


## Lapitskaya

> :    (  )-


,     ,                     . 
 ,                 ? 
 ,      ,    ?   ? 

  -     .        ... .       . 
       " " ...       .

----------


## Lapitskaya

> 1) .      .


  ,           ...     .

----------


## zas77

> .
>        -  ,


      -      ,    "    ",    . ... .. .        "" 

*  .*  __  (  )      . 
        .

----------


## Kommandor

> -      ,    "    ",    . ... .. .        "" .


  -  




> *  .*  __  (  )      .


 **
   .



> Kommandor
>        ,    . 3 . 135  .


- .    .
   : ** 
  -  .
     -      .
       .




> ,  ,   50 %         .


    ?
  ,    -  *    .*
        -     .
   -      .
     ,       ,      ?
 ?



> ,     ,                     .


    .
lu175@rambler.ru




> ,                 ?


:
     ,    .(  )
  -    -  ,   .
     ,      .
        ,         .
    ?



> ,      ,    ?   ?


        (  )?
    - , - ?





> -     .        ... .       . 
>        " " ...       .


   ,    ?
  -    -  ,    .
    -    ?

----------

> ,    .(  )


   .       ,      .            .       ,  ,     ,    ....


> -    -  ,   .


          - ,   . 


> ,


,   !     


> .


    ,     .


> ,


 .      ,   ,        ,     .


> ?


, ,     . ,  ...


> (  )?
>     - , - ?


    ,    ,  ,        ,    .   ,         ,     ,   ,  ,           ?

----------


## zas77

> : **


  ,    ** ,    **. ..    22.05.07  398-     ,   .         , ..              ( )  .
    ,     .  ,      ?        .



> ?


 ,    .   . 
     ?



> -     .


  50 %       . ,     50 %   ,     .

   -   . .         .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    ?   ?


 


> -


  -,   .  - ,      ,   ,,      :Smilie: 


> .        (  )


 ,.        .


> ,


   ,   ,,     .    ,    ,       ,   .


> ,   ,        ,     .


    ,        .


> ( )  .


   ?    ,

----------


## Kommandor

> - ,   .


 .

     ,   .



> 36.            
> 
> 1.               ,              ,      , , ,    , ,  , , ,     ,          ( ),   ,       , , , -   ,              ,  ,     ,          ,      ,      ( -     ).     ,     ,            .


 ,     ,     -    ,    -    .
         .
        -   .
 ( ) -   ,      -  .
   -  .
   -      



> 3. (  36  )                    .


 


> 37.             
> 4.       : 
> 
> 1)                ; 
> 
> 2)             ,     ,             .


    ,  50%  ,    -        (    ?)

 2
    ,      -   (     ) .
     ,

----------


## zas77

> 


              -  :Wow:

----------


## zas77

> -,   .   - ,       ,   , ,


         ,     ,       .   :Wow:  !  !
,              .-.

----------


## Lapitskaya

> ,     ,       .   !  !
> ,              .-.


  ,      ,                 -  .

----------


## Lapitskaya

> ...    ,    ,  ,        ,    .   ,         ,     ,   ,  ,           ?


  ,  ,         " "        ? 
 ,       ,             .       .    ,        ,     , ...

----------


## Lapitskaya

13  2006 . N 491




33.     () ,          ,   ,     , , -     ,             ,     ,          , -           *          .*

    ?   ?

----------

> ,  ,         " "        ?


 , -,  ?


> ,       ,             .       .    ,        ,     , ...


    ,  ?



> ,  50%  ,    -        (    ?)


  :   ( )            ,     50%    .          .  !

----------


## Lisaya

> ,  ?


 ,        ,

----------


## Lapitskaya

> ,        ,


 , 
,    60       ,

----------


## Lapitskaya

.              .     ,  .   ..       ,       .          .       ?    ,       ?

----------

> 


,     ?

----------


## zas77

> ,       ?


        ? 
   . 
,       ,           :yes:            .

----------


## Lapitskaya

> ,     ?


     ,     :Smilie:                   !

----------


## Lapitskaya

> ? 
>    . 
> ,       ,           ** .


      ,         :Smilie: 

* ?*     ?    ?

----------


## zas77

> * ?*     ?    ?


  ,      . 
   :  ,   .  .

----------


## Lisaya

, ?

----------


## mirvam

!      .          , , .  "" -      .    ,         ,       ,     .     ,   .     .      ,        .        ,       - .       ,       .  ,  ,    -  .

----------


## Kommandor

> , -,  ?    ,  ?
>   :  ( )      ,     50%    .          .  !


     (   ?).


   -        -       ?
    ?
      ?
(   -  ....)




> ,     ?


    -    ,     -

----------


## zas77

> , ,


     ,  ,   ? 
       ,       "  ".

----------

> (   ?).


.  .   .   :

 135.   
1. *     ,      *         ,    , , ** .
2.        ,    ,   45 - 48  ,           .
3.     ,  ,              .



> -        -       ?


 


> ?


  ""?


> ?


  -  ...


> (   -  ....)


, ,  ...

----------


## Lisaya

> ,       .  ,  ,    -  .


 307   ,      .           http://www.e1.ru/business/conference...d.php?theme=38


> -


  170   491    ,    .

,        ?

*Kommandor*,       ,      ,

----------


## Kommandor

> *Kommandor*,       ,      ,


 :  (   )     .
   -       .




> .  .   .   :


  :           ,   
 :
*     ,       ....     ......*

    -    .
  - ** 
   -  **
      -      .
     ,          -   - ?



> 2.        ....


   -    .45 - 48 
   :*1.          ,   , .......        .*

  - ** 

  -    ,    .
    -   :


> 247.    ,     
> 
> 1.    ,    ,  * *  ,     -  ,  .


   -   ?



> 3.     ,  ,              .


  .
       - 




> 


      ,      ?
   ?



> ""?


 ,     ,    .
      :     **

----------


## stas

> ....      ......
>     -    .
>   -


*Kommandor*,        -      100%.           .   -  .         (           ),         .      ,       (   5-10   ,  ,      ).     -  .   ,       .   (    )     .       ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

> -       .


 ,    ,          , -,    ,   :Big Grin: 


> ,      .


    ,          ?  :Smilie: 
,  ,         ?       ,

----------

> ,    ,          , -,    ,


      ,          ?

----------


## zas77

-,           .

----------


## Lapitskaya

> !      .          , , .  "" -      .    ,         ,       ,     .     ,   .     .      ,        .        ,       - .       ,       .  ,  ,    -  .


 ,     ,  "  ".      "    ". ** ,   -     .

----------


## zas77

> ,  "  ".      "    ". ** ,   -     .


-    tsj.ru,       .  ,       .

----------

:Frown: (((   ...
Lapitskaya,     .

  10  ,      ,      - "  ".       .           (  1994    ..).     .
       :      ,    
,      .. ,     -,      ,  .           ,   ..      2- ,         ,         ,   ""     " - - (   )".      .  ..  .. ...

----------


## Kommandor

> *Kommandor*,        -      100%.           .   -  .         (           ),         .


 ,     .
      ?



> 


 -    ,     ..
       ,         (        )



> ,       (   5-10   ,  ,      ).


     ,       




> -  .   ,       .   (    )     .       ,      .


  :       -       .

 -    :
        .
        .


    : 
** 



> ,  ,         ?       ,


**    .
**  




> ,     ,  "  ".      "    "


 Ѩ.
            () 
   -      
 E-mail : lu175@rambler.ru



> ,   -     .


     -      ,      .
   .   .
*  -     .*-     ,        .
   ,   .



> -    tsj.ru,       .  ,      .


 :         ,     ,    ,     .
             .
        .
 ,    - .
   -  .
   -       .
         .
   .
   .
       -     .....



> ...


.
    ,             .
   .
     (  )   -   ,  .
           -    :          .
       :
   ,   ()  "   " ,    "" " " ,    "" -"  " (   )

----------


## BorisG

> **    .
> **


  :Wow:   ...  .     .
*Kommandor*,  ,    ,          ,     ,   .
  . 2 . 244 :



> 2.                ( )  **  ( ).


     .  :Stick Out Tongue:  
          .

----------

-    .  :
  .   ,  ,     . , ,  ,        - .   ,    .       -  ( )   .
     -   ,           .   -   ,       ,     .
  .

----------


## stas

> -    :
>         .
>         .


, ,   :Frown:   ,     ,    .  -   .            **          .           ...       .     ,     . 

       : "   ".   ,   .        ,             (   -      ,    ,        ,    " ",   -       ).

----------


## Kommandor

> ...  .     .
> Kommandor,  ,    ,          ,     ,  .


  .
 .
     ,        .



> . 2 . 244 :
>     .


 
      ?



> -    
> ..


  ,       ?
     ,    ,   .
   ,    (     ).



> , ,  . ,     ,    .  -   .                      .


   .
  ,        :        .
   -     .
    ;     (  ) .
      (    ,     ..).
        .
     .
    ,     ,   .

----------


## stas

> ,     ,   .


  :Frown:

----------


## Lapitskaya

> -    .  :
>   .   ,  ,     . , ,  ,        - .   ,    .       -  ( )   .
>      -   ,           .   -   ,       ,     .
>   .


        -         ,      .      ,      .    -        /     .      ,   ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


    ,

----------


## Lapitskaya

> **  ,


** -  .     ,   ,      . 

 VII.       

 153.          

1.               .
2.            *:
5)          * .

----------


## Lapitskaya

> ,   , .......        .[/B]
> 
>   - ** 
> 
>   -    ,    .
>     -   :
>    -   ?
> [/B]


 ,     ,      7 ,      ,       ,     .

----------


## Lapitskaya

,           /,   . .

----------


## BorisG

> ...      7 ,      , ...


        . 3 .  :Wink:  

ps: *Lapitskaya*,           .          .

----------


## BorisG

> ,        .


  :Wow:        .
 ,       .  :Wink:  
 ,      .
     ,         .  :Wink:

----------


## Lapitskaya

> .          .


       .    ,      .   -   ()     ().    46   247 . 
  -     - 3 ,    - 2 . 13       2           !
,    ,          :Wow:  

       ,    ,   ** .    ,   ,    .

----------


## Kommandor

> ,     ,      7 ,      ,       ,     .


    ?
   :



> 45.          
> 3.         ( ),             ,          .


 



> 44.        
> 
> 1.            . 
> 
> 2.          : 
> 
> 1)       (       ),      , , ,      ; 
> 
> 2)       ,     ,       ; 
> ...


  :     10  
 3-     30 .    ,      90 ..
 -   4- .(      ,   - )
    ,      .
:   ?.
         ?

----------


## zas77

> : 
> 1)     10  
> 2)  3-     30 .   
> 3) ,      90 ..
> 4)  -   4- 
> 5)    ,      .
> 6) : 
> 6.1)    ?
> 6.2)           ?


.
1. ,    ():
 = 90 * 7 = 630 .;
2.  - ():
 = 30 * 3 = 90 .;
3.   :
 =  +  = 630 + 90 = 720 .;
4.        : 
% = 875 ;
% =  125 .

   398-         .           .

        .   ( , ,   , ..     )       . 
,     ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

> ?


            ,  , .


> 398-


  ? .     ,     14,   ?              ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ..


  ,             100%.      
,

----------


## zas77

> ,             100%


   ?  .    .
    ( )           . 


> ,


6.1.  , ..  .
6.2.  .          ,   -  :Wow:

----------


## BorisG

> ...


  :Wow:  *Lapitskaya*,   ,    (, ,   )  ,          ...   ,    ,     **.     ""    .  :Stick Out Tongue:  



> ,   ,    .


         ,     .
   ,    ,      ,          .

----------


## Lisaya

> ?  .


 :


> ..


,   , 


> 100%


.  -  .
,   ,                 , , -     ,     ,  ,

----------


## Lisaya

!!!!!!!     1 !!!!   ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,   ,                 , ...


 , ,     .
    .    - ,       .
     .           ...    . 
  ,         ,  ,  ** ..., ..      .  :Frown:

----------


## Kommandor

> 6.1.  , ..


   -      (  ) ?

----------


## Lisaya

.
-    , 
-    ,    ,    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zas77

> -      (  ) ?


    ,  ,   ,   630 / 720, .. 875    . 
        ,     2  .

*m'm*   . 
*        , * . 
     -.


   ,      .            .

----------


## Kommandor

> -.


   - .



> ,     2  .


   ?
  1    ?

----------


## Kommandor

> ,         ,  ,      ..., ..      .


 .
    ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

> *Lapitskaya*,   ,    (, ,   )  ,          ...   ,    ,     [B],...


,           ,      ... :Wow:

----------


## Lapitskaya

> .
> ** ?


BorisG,    Kommandor, -  , ,     ,            :Smilie:

----------


## Lapitskaya

> !!!!!!!     1 !!!!   ?


 ....

----------


## mirvam

, ,  -      ?     ,     ,   .       ,         ,    .   "".

----------


## mirvam

,  ,  ,       ,   .    ,        ,  ,       ,    ,   , ,     ,     ,  ,  - ,    -,  ,   .    - , ,        ,    "" .

----------


## Kommandor

> , ,  -      ?


 
     -          -  .
    ,  ,        .
...
  -  .
    , 
   ,    .
   ?
   ,             .
         :  ,  - .
        -       ,     .
    -  .
   :      ,    -   .
   ,         ,       ,    - .
 :   .
 -   -      :   ,     . .
   -   .
.
     -.
   ( ) .
   ,    .
        -     .
    -  .
     , -    .

  -      -  " " .
       .
    .
    -     .
  -      .

----------


## zas77

*Kommandor* 
      .     . 
    .  ,   ,    ( ),     . ,    (),   .  ,  (  70- ) , ,       ()   .  ,       ,    -     .
       .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


- :No-no:     ,        ,   ,  .   ,    .     ,    ,  ,      30%   .   .


> ,


         !     ,    .  ,   , , ,    ,  !     ,,  , , (  ,         ,,     ),,    ,  ,  ,         .


> -  .


.*zas77*,   ,      ,        :Frown: 
 ,  ,   .  -   ,    ,

----------


## Lisaya

> .


    ?

----------


## Lisaya

> -      .


, ,  .:   4 ,   ,  ,     18 .     ,  ,     .   .           !    ,       ,   ,       ..
,  ,   ,    .-  . ,      . ,   ,    .

----------


## Lapitskaya

Kommandor

----------


## mirvam

, ,    ,   .     - ,   .   ,   ,     ,         , , ?   -   , ,             ,        .      ,  "", . ,   ,       ,   ,       .     ,  ,    "" ,     .  ,    ,    ,    ,   .    ? " ,  ,  ,   " -      ,   ,    -       ,  ,   ""    ...,    . ,          ,  ,      .    ,       ,  "" ,               .   ,Kommandor,     ,         . ,    !

----------


## mirvam

-  ,   .      .   ,       ,        .   ,    .,  ,  .      ,   ,  ,   ,    .     .

----------


## Lapitskaya

,      :Smilie:     5 .        ,       -     . ? -  .       . 
    .        2 000 - 3 000 .    66.      3000       ,  .               .  -   200   ,  ,   66    200 ,            .     ,  ,       .

----------


## zas77

> 2 000 - 3 000 .    66.


   -  2 ./.    132 .       3000/132 = 22,73.
   200?

----------


## Lisaya

,    .         .    .   5746-2003,         , ,  , .    23.10.2003  300-.           ,     1 36      .2  491..       05-588,   . :     01.12.2005  /5030-03,      ,        1   1 ,   ,       04.09.2007 " -3249/01-2      13.07.07. 01-2570.

----------


## Lapitskaya

m m   ,   . 

  200 ? 
     -    56, 41 .   4 ().  225, 24 . 
        ,     .       ,    2  3 000   ,    1/10  ?   ..       :Frown:

----------


## Lapitskaya

, ,    ?     ?  ,    ,  4      ...   ?     ,   4 ,   ,       .         :Smilie:  .       ,   ,        ,     ,        ????  :Smilie:

----------


## Lisaya

> 1/10  ?  ..


       1/10,      1 ,   ,  ,    ,   . ,   ,        ,  ,   ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,  4      ...   ?


    ,     ,  ,  4-  -    .  , ,  ,     ,    ,      (   )   .  . ,       .

----------


## Lapitskaya

..    137            :Frown:     ,   .   -        ,      ?       491    ,   !       ,    .   ?

----------


## zas77

> 137


    .1.2?
"2) **  ..."
  ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

,    ,   ,     ,       .      **: 2)       . ,    .     ... . 3)  157  - "          ....."         ,      ?

----------


## juliametru

.145     , 8)            .        .

----------


## juliametru

> ,    ,   ,     ,       .      **: 2)       . ,    .     ... . 3)  157  - "          ....."         ,      ?


      ,        .        .

----------


## 7272

.        .    ,          .    6 /.. (2007).       (,   ,     )    ,         .          .      ,   ,      .   ()          ,      .         ,          .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,          .    6 /.. (2007).


 ,   ,        ,   .      ,  ,    .
     ,   ,

----------


## 7272

.            .    ,        ,        .   ,   .                  .       ,       .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,


    ,      ,      -.    ,     - ?

----------


## 7272

50%  (    ..)    ,      ,      . -       ,     .      Lapitskaya        .      ,     ,       ,     .

----------


## zas77

> ,


   " ..." :yes:  
,   ,    .

----------

.1.6  . ,   . .

----------


## 7272

145.      

1.               ,   .
2.         :
1)     ;
2)       ;
3)      () ;
4)        ;
5)    ,     ,             ;
6)      ,     ;
7)        ;
8)             ;
9)      ,       () ;
10)               ,       ,     ;
11)      ;
12)                ;
13)  ,       .
3.               2         .
4.          ,      .

 156.     

1.          ,            .
8.     ()             ,             ,                                   .

              .
    ,            1 ..

----------


## .

**,    .   ,      .

----------


## Lapitskaya

,    ,     .    ,       -       .    - .          ( , ,     ). 

      -           ,    ,  *  .*       ,         (   ,   ).   -       ,         ,     .    ,    ,  .      ,    . 

   -        , **   ,   "",      ?     ,     ,  ?

----------


## zas77

> ,   ""


  ,         .       *  .*

----------


## Lapitskaya

> (,   ,     )    ,         . .


   ,       .  " "   .     -    .         " ".    ,      .     -   !!!  ,          .     .        ,     ?    ,    ... 
      ...

----------


## Lapitskaya

> . [/B]


    ?

----------


## Lisaya

> " ..." 
> ,   ,    .


  ,       ?       ?


> -        ,    ,   "",      ?     ,     ,  ?


    ,  -   .   ""  .


> ,     .


    ,      


> ...

----------


## BorisG

> ,  -   .


 -    "__"  "__"
..  ,     ...

----------


## Lisaya

> ..  ,


,  ,      -     :Frown:

----------


## 7272

,   -     .            ,      .



> ,    ,     .


        ,   .          ,        .     50%   ,      .
          ,     .
              ,       .        ,                      .            ,         :   ,      .        .
       1     ,              .        ,           .

----------


## Lapitskaya

(. ),        ,     ,      ,    ....        ,      ...

:     (  )  -        ()  ,     ?

:    . 1 . 2    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -        ()     " - ,    ,                     ()         ,     .
 ,     ,     ,     ,       - .
      .
   . 1 . 137      29.12.2004 N 188- ( - )             ,            ,            .
 . 155            ,                ,     () ,      ,         ,      ,  ,                  .
 ,           ,    ,  -   .

..

III

----------


## Lapitskaya

> ,                      .


    - .   :


  _________ () 
________ . 

__________ ()

----------


## 7272

> ..
> 
> III


,     ,           .

----------


## Lapitskaya

...

  3   7- ,        .          .                      .  ( )    ,            .

     -       , .     31.10.2000  94,   ,         ,     :  10 (41, 50, 51...)  86 -     .

,     ,     .      ,         , .

       31.10.2000  94           20 " "   26 " ",       86 " ".

    ,   20  26          .        " "  10/99, .     06.05.99  ,       .   ,                  10/99     .

  ,         ,         .

 ,            .              ,    .:

    - ,  ,  .       .            .     ,       ( )   .                . ,              .  , ,      ,    :   29,  "   "      86     86 " ".

           .                 , .     14.07.97  17-45       14.04.97  16-00-16-74.          "    "  "   ".

----------


## Lapitskaya

7272
   ,    -  ,       -  0.    - 4 000 .           ,    . 
    ..          ,                ...

----------


## 7272

.
   -   -   .        .           ?        ,      ,     .

----------


## Lapitskaya

2005 .   -   ,    . (        " "     ). ,  ,   . 

,   ,       ,    ,         .   ,     .   -     ?   -  ...        .   -   ,                . 

     ..         .    ,       ?

----------


## 7272

2006; 2007            ?     ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

,           ? 
  (  2  2007 )   ,                .    ,

----------


## Lapitskaya

> 2006; 2007            ?     ?


    2005    2006 , .             . 

        ,       .     .  ,          (.      ,    )  .

----------


## 7272

> ?


    .         ,       ,            (      ).        ,              :
 153.          

1.               .
2.            :
1)            ;
2)              ;
3)                  ;
4)          ;
5)           .

            (),               (18%)

----------


## 7272

,         57  05.10.07
              .

----------


## 7272

,          ,     .

----------


## Lapitskaya

> 


    138   (2)
**   ..... ,    .

----------


## 7272

> :
>  153.          
> 
> 1.               .
> 2.            :
> 1)            ;
> 2)              ;
> 3)                  ;
> 4)          ;
> 5)           .


     ,     ,      153,   138  .              ,            ,    .       "...          ..."

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## 7272

"  ,  - ".   .

----------


## Lapitskaya

,            ? 
 ,   ,  ,       ....      ?     ,      ...     ?

----------


## juliametru

> ,            ? 
>  ,   ,  ,       ....      ?     ,      ...     ?


      -    ,       ,        ,   , ,  , ,   .  -          ,    ( ).              ,        .       ,  - .     ,       .

----------


## 7272

,      ,        .       ,  ,         ,      ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,   ,  ,       .


,     . \     ,        ,        ,        ,

----------


## juliametru

,    .        .        - ,  .

----------


## Lisaya

, ,   ,

----------


## Lapitskaya

,   .      1000  ().      ,         1000.       .    ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

.     - ,     ?  :Smilie: 
    ,       (   ).        ,        .    !!!      ? ,       .

----------


## zas77

> 


                 .
       ,    . . 153
 ..  . 44    .

----------


## 7272

,  -    .        ,    .        ,      ()   / .  ,         .        .

----------


## Lapitskaya

> ,      ()   / . .


   ..  -  ,  ?     .      ? ?    ,  ,        !  :Smilie: )  ?

 , ,     -   ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

> ,  -    . .


  ...                  -      ,          -     .   -  ,   ....     ,       ..?    - .      !      !

----------


## 7272

,     .          ,           .
  ,        ,    2- ,           ,  .      ,   ,    .        .

----------


## Lapitskaya

7272,        9   !      ,        ,         ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

> ,     .          ,           .
>   ,        ,    2- ,           ,  .      ,   ,    .        .


       ,       ,     :Smilie: 
,   ,  ,     .   . 
      ?   .  ,    ,

----------


## 7272

:
1.      
2.    
        ( )  ,         ,  ..       .           .            ,     ,  .
  -               .     ,        (   ,  ,    ..),                 .
    .
   ,   -           .

----------


## Lapitskaya

> :
> 1.      
> 2.    
>         ( )  ,         ,  ..       .           .            ,     ,  .
>   -               .     ,        (   ,  ,    ..),                 .
>     .
>    ,   -           .


,    .    . 
      -     ( )  ?                   !   -  ,           ?       -     - "". 
   .  ( )   -    1000 ,      !   .        .       ? , ,        .     -   !!     -    - ** .   -     .      ** **  ?            ,  ,       -    .       ,   ,  ,       .. 
,     ?

----------


## BorisG

> ? ?


      ,     .     (      ),  ,   (   ,  ) -  . 



> !


         .  ,      - .

----------


## BorisG

> ...                  -   ...


          .
  -      .

----------


## Lapitskaya

, .   ?  ,  ,  46 ,   ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

.      2

----------


## 7272

.       ,   . -     ,          .     ,    .

                      .       ,               ,         .     ,      ,      .        ,  ,  ,  ,         ,    ,      .            -        .

----------


## Lapitskaya

> (      ),  ,   (   ,  ) -  .


  ?

----------


## 7272



----------


## BorisG

> ...  ,  ,  46 ,   ?


 , ,      ,  ,   .
..   ,  46    . 
   ,    (   ),     .
   ,   ,     .

----------


## BorisG

> ...      2


    ?
      ,       . ..        ""     .
    .

----------


## Lapitskaya

> ..        ""     .


 ,      ?        ,      .  . 
      ,        ,     ?

----------


## 7272

,    ,   .     ,     .       ,   ,       .

----------


## Lisaya

,          - ,            .      .

----------


## Lapitskaya

-        -  ,  . .       .     ?    ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

,      ? 
..    ,                             . 

.  1    ()     - 1 700 .          ,  1 700             .         , . 1 700    . .     . 

   ?

----------


## Lisaya

.       .   ( )

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## Lapitskaya

,   ...  :Smilie: )

  ,   ,      (!)....     .  11 .
         -   ,  25 .  26 -    .  
  ? -

----------


## Lisaya

,   ?

----------


## Lapitskaya

,       ,    .    ,   ,     .

----------


## 7272

!!!

----------


## Lisaya

:Smilie:  -        !

----------

